# Advice needed re: Puppy Vaccinations and conflicting Vet advice



## LolaSkye (Aug 20, 2012)

We picked up our new additon last week and was given a Vaccination Certificate for Skye showing she had had Nobivac Lepto 2 on the 06 Aug and that she needed her next vaccination today. We took Skye to our local vets and they have given her Vanguard 7 (CPV-L) and Vanguard 7 (DA2Pi). Our vet has said the first vaccination should be disregarded and another set of the above is to given in two weeks  Is this right? I have phoned another vets and told them the story and they said it seems our vet is just covering his back. It doesn't seem fair on a puppy to be giving vaccination after vaccination if its not required. Could somebody please advise ASAP


----------



## Sprocker Dave (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi

Before we collected Dave we asked our vets about this too. We were also told that if we go ahead and let the breeder sort the first lot of vaccs out and then the manufacturer wasn't the same with the second lot at our vets then we would also have to start again. 

We checked with the breeder who asked their vet and luckily it was the same so (Nobivac) we carried on with the original schedule.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

No, that doesn't seem right. I think if she's had her second vaccination today it should be good enough and she should be ready to go out in a week (that's my opinion and what we did with Bonnie as a pup) She had her first vaccination with the breeder and second with our local vet, no problems.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

LolaSkye said:


> We picked up our new additon last week and was given a Vaccination Certificate for Skye showing she had had Nobivac Lepto 2 on the 06 Aug and that she needed her next vaccination today. We took Skye to our local vets and they have given her Vanguard 7 (CPV-L) and Vanguard 7 (DA2Pi). Our vet has said the first vaccination should be disregarded and another set of the above is to given in two weeks  Is this right? I have phoned another vets and told them the story and they said it seems our vet is just covering his back. It doesn't seem fair on a puppy to be giving vaccination after vaccination if its not required. Could somebody please advise ASAP


One of the reasons that IMHO breeders should NOT give puppies their first vaccination.

The puppies are still covered by maternal AB in any case.

If the breeder vet uses a different protocol to that of the new owner the health of the puppy can be compromised due to over vaccination.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've heard that if your own vet uses a different vaccine to the one the breeder uses then you'll have to start the vaccines again. So sounds right to me I'm afraid. It's why I'd prefer to give all vaccinations myself rather than the breeder start them off.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

All you needed to do is ring around your area and find a vet that vaccinates with the same vaccine as the first vaccine. Problem solved. I give my pups first vaccination and make sure that any new owner can get the 2nd done with Nobivac too. If they cant I keep the pup until 2nd vaccination has been given.

I know many breeders dont give vaccs and I never used to but I actually prefer to give 1st vacc to make sure the pup doesnt have an allergic reaction as some toy breeds tend to have. I would rather the pup be in my care if there were any complications.

I definitely would not allow a pup to have a new set of vaccs if the first had ready been given.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

In your situation, I would probably have done the same thing but since joining here and reading lots of different info there is no way I would have let the vet innoculate my pup. I would have gone away to think about it.

It's really not fair that they hold us to ransom and make us feel the world is going to end if we dont do it "today"

If I had my time over again, Heidi wouldnt have had any vacc until 12 wks at least. Mum's immunity beats anything synthetic so why not let that do the trick.

In your shoes, I would research thoroughly the difference between the 2 regimes and then decide if you personally feel she needs more. I def wouldnt be giving another lot too quickly. Off the top of my head, I would probably wait until her booster is due and then (if at all) consider having a full regime.

Heidi only had puppy vaccs. An ongoing tum bug when she was due her booster put things back. I was told I had 3 months grace but didnt feel Heidi was A1. Vet said she would be ok, otherwise she'd have to start again. I didnt get it done. At the time I was v undecided but now I know I made the right decision. 

Please dont feel pressured into anything you arent sure of.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ideally the breeder should have warned the OP to call vets in her area to ensure she could get the same vaccine for 2nd vacc. Perhaps let the breeder know the issues you are faced with OP so that future owners of this breeders pups arent put in this position. That doesnt help you of course. You will have to decide whether you go back for yet another vaccination. If it is a case of the vet simply covering his back then that wouldnt entice me to go ahead and further vaccinate.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LolaSkye said:


> We picked up our new additon last week and was given a Vaccination Certificate for Skye showing she had had Nobivac Lepto 2 on the 06 Aug and that she needed her next vaccination today. We took Skye to our local vets and they have given her Vanguard 7 (CPV-L) and Vanguard 7 (DA2Pi). Our vet has said the first vaccination should be disregarded and another set of the above is to given in two weeks  Is this right? I have phoned another vets and told them the story and they said it seems our vet is just covering his back. It doesn't seem fair on a puppy to be giving vaccination after vaccination if its not required. Could somebody please advise ASAP


Has the breeder deffinately had just Nobivac Lepto 2 nothing else with it it can be used alone or given with others. if he has deffinately just Had Nobivac Lepto 2 then that is just leptospirosis, covering 2 strains Canicola and Icterohaemorrhagiae strain. It says for the initial vaccination it should be followed 2 weeks later.

Vanguard CPV-L covers, Parvo virus and Leptospirosis canicola and Icterohaemorrhagiae. So even though a different manufacturer a second dose of lepto same type has been given.

Vanguard DA2PI covers Distemper, Adenovirus and Parainfluenza

Pfizer who make Vanguard also do a Vanguard CPV which is just Parvo virus on its own without the Lepto Spirosis vac in it.

So If the breeder only did Nobivac Lepto 2 he was only vaccinated for lepto spirosis before, Which now means he has had one dose of Parvo virus, Distemper, Adenovirus and Parainfluenza and the booster 2nd dose for lepto spiros albeit another manufacturers.

If this is correct then in theory he just needs his 2nd dose booster of
Parvo, Distemper, Adenovirus and Parainfluenza, being as Pfizer do parvo on its own if you could find a vet to confirm this is correct and the lepto would be OK now and they will just do Pfizer Vanguard CPV parvo only then he wont
actually be over vaccinated as such.

There is a link to over vaccinations and problems like auto immune and Immune mediated problems for example and in a puppy with an immature immune system anyway I would personally be trying to avoid over vaccination especially as Lepto although neccessary of course is one of the ones in particular problems are linked too. it doesnt even cover all strains anyway.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot to give you the links I used to research whats what and make sure I got my facts straight before posting. In case you want to read them.

Dogs/Vaccines - BluWiki - 2012 BluWiki

http://www.imb.ie/images/uploaded/swedocuments/10019-73-1-IPAR Version 1 -7004944.pdf

Nobivac Lepto2 - Product Data Sheet


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have my dogs vaccinated. I used to have puppy vaccs done, until I lost a pup because if them.

If you believe the science behind vaccinations then only one vaccination is ever needed. If you don't believe it, then non are needed!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

LolaSkye said:


> We picked up our new additon last week and was given a Vaccination Certificate for Skye showing she had had Nobivac Lepto 2 on the 06 Aug and that she needed her next vaccination today. We took Skye to our local vets and they have given her Vanguard 7 (CPV-L) and Vanguard 7 (DA2Pi). Our vet has said the first vaccination should be disregarded and another set of the above is to given in two weeks  Is this right? I have phoned another vets and told them the story and they said it seems our vet is just covering his back. It doesn't seem fair on a puppy to be giving vaccination after vaccination if its not required. Could somebody please advise ASAP


yes thats correct one of the reasons i never get first vacination done!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

If the breeder did it themselves then how can you be sure the dog was vaccinated correctly?
The vet cannot be certain as this is not a qualified person so they are covering the pup by ensuring the full vaccine is given.
The breeder may have had a problem with rats? Hence the extra cover, I worked for a breeder who vaccinated with parvo only at 6 weeks as they ran boarding facilities and showed alot so increased risk of infection. They always where advised to have the full course and that early vaccine would only give limited cover.


----------

